# Ari Got a bit nervous lol XD But other than that how are we looking?



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Okay because I love you oh so much...and because Ariat and I have an understanding.

Pay attention to your circle's size so that you are on a constant bend, you should not touch the wall for more than a few strides. This will really help with Ari's balance. I also think almost as though I'm on a constant leg yield through circles to maintain the constant bend. I also think counter flexion circles help a lot, especially in canter left where he does want to bring his inside shoulder in. 

Also you need to challenge yourself with more complex patterns and it's not about having the perfect set up or having the horse perfect but allowing the exercise to give you and Ariat the opportunity to improve your timing and communication by having to ride through more complex figures, it will improve your preparation. 3,4,5,6 loop serpentines and remember to prepare for change of bend a few strides before you reach centerline. Inside leg, outside rein slight bend to the inside, a few leg yield step to prepare for the change of bend. Shallow loops and tear drop circles for a change in direction also help. 

With him getting nervous, you rode it well. I know how he is, you just have to get his attention. The only thing I'd say and I sometimes forget this too is to ride in the moment but at the same time focus on keeping relaxed and paying attention to your breathing. I know I've said it before, it's just amazing how much our breathing influences everything else we do on a horse. And when a horse gets nervous, we tend to get tight which makes them more nervous. Sometimes we have to be strong and very assertive to get their attention and remind them they are fine but at the same time being calm and like okay here we go. You did a good job, I'm just saying it as something to think about. Returning to trot and getting his attention that way was a good decision. 

And I'm really proud of you. I was emotional because you've improved so much. Your hands are so much softer and more consistent and your elbows are now elastic. Your seat is much more supple and I'm just proud of you. You have natural ability and pick up on things quickly. Now we got to get you an eventing coach and get this horse going cross country! I think he will love it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok. you askded for some viewer critiques. I have not read the above critique, and that's somewhat on purpose, since I do not want to be influenced by what is said by your teacher, who knows you and your history and goals well. this is just a pure impression from the video, for what that is worth.

i've watched a cople of your videos, from other threads you have put up for crit. I see improvement, though you are already a solid rider on a very nice horse.

I see that he appears a lot more comfortable going right than left. going right, there's not much I can offer as advice except to perhaps raise your hands a tiny bit and maybe open the shoulders and get into your core more.
those things area always things that we work on. 

going left, Ari seems to have some blockage in his neck, maybe one or two vertebrae back from his jaw. he does not seem comfortable bending there, unless he raises or lowers his head, and he speeds up and starts a bit of falling in, or at least he is rushing. It looks like you end up accomodating him a bit there, leaning forward and IN on the circle, and it just makes it easier for him to go faster.

maybe if you could slow your seat down, sit back and set the pace more, he may be better able to slow down. and, maybe working on some squares, so he is able to be straight, then ask for a bit of a bend around the corner, then straight. and, having him become prepared for his downward transitions, but getting some softness in his neck as a prerequisite for transitioning down and slowing down the whole process, by restraining it with the strength of your core.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you very much I think you are right, we have been noticing that he has been stiffer going to the left. One of my problems is leaning in and dropping my shoulder. I am literally just now learning how to properly use my core when I ride lol Its one of those things that Ive always gotten away with not doing and never really properly learned or picked up on so hopefully I can improve that as well.


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

Ariat looks like a stellar horse! The only crit I have is below your ankle. I would focus on keeping those stirrup irons a little closer to your toe, instead of your heel. 

That's all from me - keep up the good work!


----------

